# Automatic seatbelts



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey my 240sx has automatic seats belts, and they stopped working

i needa get em fixed.

i heard that u can go to the nissan dealer and they are supossed to fix it for free?

vrai? faux?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

my friend had the same problem with his, they'd just sit at the front of the door, useless. his problem was just the fuse though, so he didn't have a dealer fix it. then a few weeks later some [email protected] in an expediton pulled out in front of him and _totalled_ (as in, unrecognisably) his beautiful 240. personally, i'm surprised he survived. anyway, sorry i can't help much, just be safe til its fixed.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

i'm not sure if they will cuz the car is old and they are discontinued. but you might as well try considering they wont charge you just to say "no". So I would say f*** it and go for it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think they would, making defective seatbelts, i've seen so many people have problems with them, them making defective seatbelts and not fixing them would be wrong, hmm can i sue  j/k

if they won't fix em for free imma get S14 manuel seatbelts and loose about 30 lbs of all those automatic components

safety first


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

True safety first. My seatbelts are starting to go out as well. I have to hold the bottom of them for it to slide forward without getting stuck. I'm waiting for them to go out as well so I can convert them to manuel belts like you. 

Thanks for the idea man.

Appreciate it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmm i did some more late night research and found this from a guy from a differant forums 

"well starting in '88 nissan gave a full life time warenty on all of there seat belts. i would first check to see if theres anything blocking the way of the runners in the seat belt motor, if everything looks ok i would call your local Nissan dealer to get it looked at! i know this because i have been working for nissan the last 2 1/2 years!" 

looks like free fixes for us  

i should do my research late at nights seems i get more done


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Good lookin out drift!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nvm id ont' thinkt hat warranty stand anymore  
ic aled up a nissan place and the guy is doing some research on it for me im hoping that they can't fix the auto's but that they will give me manuels from S14's though


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

How much are they gonna charge you to do the swap? I just want an idea to see how much work it would be.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well as of right now i'm hoping free, they should be calling me back in the next 24-48 hours so we will find out by then


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

okay cool sounds good. then just post the price if any and what had to be done if u converted to s14 manuals.


----------



## ohiohillbilies (Apr 14, 2005)

*autoseatbelts*

What did you find out at the dealer. i just bought a 1992 Maxima to fix up for my daughter and the autoseatsbelts are stuck in the closed position. I pulled the panel and tested the motors and they are fine. All fuses are good. Help.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I swapped my auto seatbelts out the very night I got my "new" 240. I pulled the belt system off a S14 in a junkyard. all I had to do was cut 2 holes in the interior to mount the top part and for the belt itself, everything else fit up pretty much. I didnt want to have a repeat of the scars beside my left eye caused by the auto seatbelts.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

So they will fix the Auto ones for free? 
Cuase even though I would like to reduce weight I like the auto ones. 
How much will they charge to fix them if its not for free? Cuase one is acting kinda weird.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

I have broken seatbelts too, I called the local nissan dealership and they said that Nissan used to warranty seatbelts for life but that changed to 10 years. There by making any s13 out of warranty. sux :thumbdwn:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah The mechanical parts they would have to by law ,but like sleepERr said I would believe that they would put some sort of limit on the warranty to the motors.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I hate to add to an old thread, but this is good info...


I used to work for a Subaru dealership, and all seatbelts in US cars are warrantied for life. But here's the rub: The lifetime warranty is on the actually belt its self, not the automatic mechanicals. There were Subes that had the same stupid automatic belts. These were installed in lieu airbags, which was allowed for a time.


----------



## EP240SX (Nov 8, 2004)

bII said:


> I hate to add to an old thread, but this is good info...
> 
> 
> I used to work for a Subaru dealership, and all seatbelts in US cars are warrantied for life. But here's the rub: The lifetime warranty is on the actually belt its self, not the automatic mechanicals. There were Subes that had the same stupid automatic belts. These were installed in lieu airbags, which was allowed for a time.



No wonder my car doesn't have airbags compared to the s14. Damn Bastards!


----------

